# G-mail



## voided user1 (Sep 1, 2004)

I have 6 more G-mail invitations. If you want one, send me an email at [email protected]. First come, first served.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 1, 2004)

Moving to Computers Forum


----------



## voided user1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Got a handful more. If you want one, send me an email at the address listed above.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 10, 2004)

[quote:0c91c50957="Wymer168"]Got a handful more. If you want one, send me an email at the address listed above.[/quote:0c91c50957]
I hate to ask a stupid question (though its never stopped me before), but what is gmail?


----------



## voided user1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Google's free email service. 1000 MB of memory. The catch is it's not open to the general public yet, so you have to have an invitation to get an account. I have some invitations, available to whoever emails me first.


----------



## Presbyrino (Sep 11, 2004)

John,

Any more invitations left over?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a few. Would you like one Steve? Give me the email address you would want me to send it to.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm interested!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Sep 11, 2004)

Out of curiousity how is it a person gets invitations from Google? How did Andrew and Fred get their invitations? Did they register early? Sign up? Buy Stock? Make Google their homepage?

I don't need another e-mail address. I'm just inquisitive.


----------



## Presbyrino (Sep 11, 2004)

[quote:dca47aef92="fredtgreco"]I have a few. Would you like one Steve? Give me the email address you would want me to send it to.[/quote:dca47aef92]

Hi Fred, thank you. 

[email protected]

Thanks again.

Steve :bs2:


----------



## voided user1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Janice-
You have to be invited by someone who already has it. There's no other catch.


----------



## JohnV (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, I've been busy elsewhere and missed this thread. I have a few invitations left. Let me know if you need one.

Janice:
You actually have to go up the Bill Gates and stick your tongue out to get an invitation. Just kidding; all you really need is an authentic Bill Clinton autograph, with his definition of the word "is" with it. No, that's not right either. 

It's a promotion by Google to try out their system. This is their way of spreading the word. I don't know how Jon Wymer got it, but we got it from him. At least I did. I think Jon has the original autograph with the defintion. I'm going to have to ask him about that someday.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2004)

My email is [email protected]. If someone could kindly send an invite my way, I'd be most grateful.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 11, 2004)

[quote:1d12e47d0e="VirginiaHuguenot"]I'm interested![/quote:1d12e47d0e]

Done. Check your email.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 11, 2004)

[quote:09b27498d0="sntijerina"][quote:09b27498d0="fredtgreco"]I have a few. Would you like one Steve? Give me the email address you would want me to send it to.[/quote:09b27498d0]

Hi Fred, thank you. 

[email protected]

Thanks again.

Steve :bs2:[/quote:09b27498d0]

Done. Check your email.


----------



## JohnV (Sep 11, 2004)

On the way, Andrew.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Sep 11, 2004)

[quote:d7f9525ffd]Janice- 
You have to be invited by someone who already has it. There's no other catch.
_________________
Jon Wymer 
Papillion, Nebraska [/quote:d7f9525ffd]


But how did THAT person get invited?  And how did you get a few invitations to pass out to others?

Were you invited by someone else? Is it just one big chain of invitees that can be traced back to the creaters of Google.


----------



## voided user1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Basically, I got Fred and John theirs. Now they have their own invitations, which is handy dandy! It is a different style of doing email, which some people would like while others might not...


----------



## JohnV (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry, Fred beat me to it. 

I have 6 left.


----------



## Presbyrino (Sep 12, 2004)

Fred & Jon,

Thank you very much!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks very much, guys!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2004)

Gentlemen,

My wife is also interested in an account. If there are any more invites available, would you kindly send one to [email protected]? Thanks very much!


----------



## JohnV (Sep 12, 2004)

On the way, Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks very much, John! And my wife thanks you too!


----------



## JohnV (Sep 13, 2004)

Andrew:
You are most welcome.

How is Jessica doing with getting it going? Are you experiencing the same problems with yours? Are you both using the same computer? 

I have received a notice from Google that Jessica has her account, and that she changed the name. I didn't know her name at the time, so I just wrote Mrs. Myers. I wonder if the problem lies there. Should I send her gmail address to her Yahoo account, just for verification? I could just send her another invitation, but then you would have to send to me the exact way you want me to put it, so that she can have it the way she wants, and just accept it as is. This may get around the problem. The account she has now will just lapse, I suppose.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Sep 13, 2004)

I have some also if people want them. Either private message me or post your information here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 14, 2004)

[quote:d748186cb4="JohnV"]Andrew:
You are most welcome.

How is Jessica doing with getting it going? Are you experiencing the same problems with yours? Are you both using the same computer? 

I have received a notice from Google that Jessica has her account, and that she changed the name. I didn't know her name at the time, so I just wrote Mrs. Myers. I wonder if the problem lies there. Should I send her gmail address to her Yahoo account, just for verification? I could just send her another invitation, but then you would have to send to me the exact way you want me to put it, so that she can have it the way she wants, and just accept it as is. This may get around the problem. The account she has now will just lapse, I suppose.[/quote:d748186cb4]

Hi John,

Jessica had initial problems with her invitation link, as did I, but she kept trying and finally it worked. The problem in her case may have related to the name issue, but I am not sure. Once it worked, she tried choosing a particular account name, but it was already taken, so she tried again and found one that was available. It all seems to be working fine now, for her and for me. We are both grateful to you, Jon and Fred for your kindness. Much obliged!


----------



## voided user1 (Sep 14, 2004)

To answer the earlier question, I got mine from someone who wanted to do something nice for an Army guy. No doubt Google started with some kind of initial list, then it has spread from there. They still haven't taken the step of opening it to the general public. 1000 MB is no small chunk of memory.


----------

